# Pharmacy VG



## SmokeyJoe (20/5/17)

Howzit

Ive run out of VG, Ive never bought VG from the likes of Dischem. I dont want to purchase a bottle of VG from my supplier and pay R60 postage for a R50 bottle

Has anyone used VG from a pharmacy and is it safe?
If so where in the pharmacy would i get it?


----------



## Silver (20/5/17)

SmokeyJoe said:


> Howzit
> 
> Ive run out of VG, Ive never bought VG from the likes of Dischem. I dont want to purchase a bottle of VG from my supplier and pay R60 postage for a R50 bottle
> 
> ...



Hi @SmokeyJoe - I am not a major DIYer but I have bought the BP grade VG from Dischem - and it seems to work fine.

Just ask someone where it is - they keep it on a shelf and you can take it off the shelf yourself. I.e. they dont keep it in the back stock room - its on the shelf.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/5/17)

Silver said:


> Hi @SmokeyJoe - I am not a major DIYer but I have bought the BP grade VG from Dischem - and it seems to work fine.
> 
> Just ask someone where it is - they keep it on a shelf and you can take it off the shelf yourself. I.e. they dont keep it in the back stock room - its on the shelf.


Thanks @Silver 
Im always worried about using stuff thats not from a from a DIY vendor. But ill give it a shot


----------



## craigb (20/5/17)

Dolly varden is one of the brands. You can usually find it by the baby stuff or vitamins and a spar or checkers even. 

Just make sure that it's BP grade

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

